# DVD writer won't burn or read



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

I have got an HL-DT-ST DVD Ram LG GSA-H12L recorder but i cant get it working. 
I can see it, i have tried burning with Windows and got the message that there is no cd present, and with Nero i have got the message "communication failure" 
i have reinstalled it but there is no change. 
Before i got the same problem with a Pioneer. I bought the LG because i thought de burner was on the blink. There has to be an other problem


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try a new 80 wire IDE cable, connect the burner on the end connector. Install the burner on your Secondary IDE channel as MASTER and see how it goes.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Try it on another pc and if it registers and works properly, the problem is with your pc..

If you still have that first Pioneer, try that on another pc aswell - it may still work also...

fyi - we bough 5 LG DVD burners and within 14 months, 4 have quit.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

afvang said:


> Windows and got the message that there is no cd present


Windows can only burn to CD, not to DVD.


----------



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

XPSP2 said:


> Windows can only burn to CD, not to DVD.


I have done al the above. The only result i got was the system to freeze.

I have got no ideas left as how i can get the burner to run. Who has got any ideas


----------



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

afvang said:


> I have done al the above. The only result i got was the system to freeze.
> 
> I have got no ideas left as how i can get the burner to run. Who has got any ideas


At one attempt i was able to write at 16X i have got the nero log here it is

OEM
OEM

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=4.60 (1021), size=45056 bytes, created 10-9-1999 17:06:00 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 26-10-2004 17:35:34 
Nero Version: 6.6.0.14
Internal Version: 6, 6, 0, 14d

Recorder: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L>Version: VL01 - HA 1 TA 1 - 6.6.0.14
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data (1) -> ATAPI, detected: ATAPI 
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615 >Version: FYS2 - HA 2 TA 1 - 6.6.0.14
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 2

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : ST3160021A atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L atapi Port 1 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615 atapi Port 2 ID 1 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L H: CDRom0
SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615 F: CDRom3
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 74448896 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 511MB (523756kB)
Free physical memory: 72MB (74164kB)
Memory in use : 85 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

30.12.2006
Audio CD
17:13:19	#1 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1465
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 66:31.23, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: 'Pink Floyd - Division Bell - Entire Album.mp3'.
Total size: 66:33.23

17:13:19	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 2945
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L
Buffer underrun protection activated

17:13:19	#3 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

17:13:19	#4 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 842
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

17:13:19	#5 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L running

17:13:19	#6 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3230
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

17:13:19	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 267
Last possible write address on media: 359848 ( 79:59.73)
Last address to be written: 299347 ( 66:33.22)

17:13:19	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 279
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

17:13:20	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2433
Recorder: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L;
CDR code: 00 97 24 16; OSJ entry from: SONY Corporation
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00, 2: 00 00 00 (LI 0:00.00), 3: 00 00 00 (LO 0:00.00)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

17:13:20	#10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 445
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

17:13:20	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 830
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (Pink Floyd - Division Bell - Entire Album.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 299348 (299348) = #299348/66:31.23
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 299348 blocks [HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L]
--------------------------------------------------------------

17:13:20	#12 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1043
Prepare recorder [HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 0 352800 704419296, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x01 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x21 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x21 | 0x00
299348 | lead-out | 1 | 0x01 | 0x00

17:13:21	#13 Phase 28 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Speed measurement started

17:13:21	#14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2643
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

17:17:15	#15 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 116
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L > start writing Lead-Out at LBA 299348 (49154h), lenght 0 blocks

17:17:16	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

17:17:16	#17 Phase 29 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1781
Speed measurement completed: 22x (3.310 KB/s)

17:17:16	#18 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4180
Can only write at 16x instead of 48x,

because speed of source data is too slow

17:17:16	#19 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 16x (2.400 KB/s)

17:17:16	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2643
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

17:17:16	#21 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 16810
StartDAO : CD-Text - On

17:17:16	#22 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 21592
Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON

17:17:16	#23 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 17099
CueData, Len=32
21 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
21 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
21 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
01 aa 01 01 00 42 21 17

17:23:28	#24 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 116
<HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L > start writing Lead-Out at LBA 299348 (49154h), lenght 0 blocks

17:23:28	#25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 228
all writers idle, stopping conversion

17:23:37	#26 Phase 37 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process completed successfully at 16x (2.400 KB/s)

17:23:38	#27 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 867
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

17:23:38	#28 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 896
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.

Existing drivers:
File 'WNASPINT.DLL': Ver=V1.18, size=57344 bytes, created 5-11-2002 15:16:52 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.32a, size=20640 bytes, created 27-7-2006 18:28:33 (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 18, 0, size=99584 bytes, created 8-7-2005 17:17:54 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 18, 0, size=29696 bytes, created 8-7-2005 17:17:36 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 18, 0, size=8704 bytes, created 8-7-2005 17:17:56 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=?.?.?.?, size=95360 bytes, created 3-8-2004 21:59:44 (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I would check the transfer mode for (Secondary IDE)

Go to *Device Manager* by pressing 
*Windows logo* key + *Pause Break key *
and in the new window *Hardware *tab and *Device Manager *button.

In the list open the small + sign beside *IDE controllers *double click on the *Secondary IDE* 
and then in the new window click on the *Advanced Settings *
and check that the Transfer Mode is *DMA if available* and Not *PIO *and that the current mode is *DMA*.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you by chance have an HP/Compaq Computer
HP told me their computers don't like Nero. From my experience I have to agree with them.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> === Scsi-Device-Map ===
> DiskPeripheral : *ST3160021A atapi Port 1 ID 0 *DMA: On
> CdRomPeripheral : *HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H12L atapi Port 1* ID 1 DMA: On
> CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD-ROM DDU1615 atapi Port 2 ID 1 DMA: On
> ...


You've got the LG burner hung on to your HD (slaved) on the Primary IDE channel which leads to this problem.


> 17:17:16 #18 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4180
> Can only write at 16x instead of 48x,
> 
> *because speed of source data is too slow*
> ...


Put your opticals on the Secondary channel, keep your Primary for for your HDs. You want your main burner on the Secondary IDE channel as Master on the end of the IDE cable. You could also use CS (Cable Select) especially if it's a DELL. Connect the Sony to the center of the IDE cable, setting either to Slave or CS. Be consistant, try CS first and see how it goes. Use an 80 wire IDE cable. You could not even connect the Sony for now, as a test.



> File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 18, 0, size=99584 bytes, created 8-7-2005 17:17:54 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
> File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 18, 0, size=29696 bytes, created 8-7-2005 17:17:36 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
> File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 18, 0, size=8704 bytes, created 8-7-2005 17:17:56 (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)


Unless you really need packet writing software I'd dump Nero InCD, it causes too many problems. If it's not in Add/Remove get Nero's cleantool to get rid of it.

http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/eng/InCD_CleanTool.html

I would actually uninstall/clean tool the whole thing and start over. Write down your serial number (the whole world has just seen it, not a good thing to post) and start over.

Use the general clean tools.

http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/eng/General_CleanTool.html

Then install *only* these *2* packs:

http://httpdl1.usw.nero.com/software/Nero6/Nero-6.6.0.18_no_yt.exe

http://httpdl1.usw.nero.com/software/Nero6/NVE-3.1.0.21_no_yt.exe


----------



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

I have used a new cable to connect both devices. No result,  
When i try to burn via Windows i got the messages no cd in the drive, but there is an empty cd in the LG.
In Nero i have the same problems as before, communication failure. My system is a medion just over 3 jrs old.

Anyone got an idea


----------



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

i forgot. The secondary IDE channel is set to ultra DMA mode 2


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

afvang said:


> I have used a new cable to connect both devices. No result,
> When i try to burn via Windows i got the messages no cd in the drive, but there is an empty cd in the LG.
> In Nero i have the same problems as before, communication failure. My system is a medion just over 3 jrs old.
> 
> *Anyone got an idea:confused*:


Did you follow any of my suggestions?


----------



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

The HDD is on the primary and both dvd's are on the secondary. I've used a new cable to do so.
The LG is Master, the Sony is slave, The LG at the end, the Sony at the center
It makes no difference if i use cable select or Master slave..


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I would go first, to your computer maker's site (HP, Dell, Gateway,etc.), and see if there's a firmware update for it. Firmware updates help drives recognize more brands of media, among other things.

Since it's happened with more than one drive, this may not fix it. It may be something with the computer itself, or the OS. Maybe try reinstalling Windows. If that doesn't work, computer may need to visit a shop.
Good luck!


----------



## afvang (Mar 14, 2006)

After the burner was returned for repair to LG, and they just returned it without doing anything to it, i mailed LG about it.  

They gave me the following advice:
Als het een hardware probleem is kan u terug gaan naar de dealer, u kan daar vragen of u het samen met de dealer kan uitproberen in de winkel. Werkt het apparaat niet juist dan moet de dealer het omruilen, niet laten repareren. Met vriendelijke groet, LG Electronics helpdesk

If its a hardware problem you can ask the distributor to test it in the shop. If the device does not work correctly you can swap it, dont send it for repairs, with regards, LG helpdesk.

Today i swapped it for a Samsung super writemaster. It works like a charm, problem solved


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

At $30 a pop for new burners it's hardly worth the trouble. Burners today are basically disposable, due mainly to Lite-on's an NEC's cheapening of the market, as the only way to compete is to join the game and also make cheap stuff.


----------

